

Help - AJCrazy

I know this is the worst place to ask, but I will anyway. I&#x27;ve been looking into all this &quot;hacking&quot; and coding but I don&#x27;t know how it works or where to even start. If anyone would care to enlighten me that would be very much appreciated. 
-AJCrazy
======
corysama
Yep. That is not an appropriate question for this site. Google "learn computer
programming" and come back after a couple years. Any of the (non-advertising)
sites on the first page of search results would be fine places to start.

